# Charlize Theron - J'Adore dior advert "HOT"



## Luna (19 Okt. 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/156081435/Charlize_Theron_J_Adore_Dior_advert_f54.avi[/url]


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2010)

jam jam jam


----------

